# Suggestions for areaa to live in abu dhabi



## TAM33 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi guys..

I have just moved to uae and in settling phase at abu dhabi.. which areas you guys suggest to live.. my considerations are primarily to have uncrowded exit from home to taweelah, peaceful living with facilities like park swimming pool gym etc

Regards


----------



## Isra.mosameh (Jan 27, 2016)

Al Barsha, Al Reem Island. .. but i do suggest using google map it will be clearer to you when you see your actual location and areas around it . ..


----------



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

I live in Corniche Al Khalidiyah.. plenty of parks, resto, groceries and public beaches just around the corner.


----------



## TAM33 (Jan 25, 2016)

Isra.mosameh said:


> Al Barsha, Al Reem Island. .. but i do suggest using google map it will be clearer to you when you see your actual location and areas around it . ..


Thanks.. investment worked out in alreem as al rayyana but only on net.. what exactly the is trend here with respect to negotiation of rents. . Is it better to deal with owners or agents?


----------



## TAM33 (Jan 25, 2016)

Adlia2015 said:


> I live in Corniche Al Khalidiyah.. plenty of parks, resto, groceries and public beaches just around the corner.


Thanks .. I have impression that n buildings around khalida are old n have maintenance issue.. What is your experience ? Plus hw is community living dere .. I mean which kinda crowd/neighbours one should expect being there?


----------



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

My apartment has no issue. Was built mid to late 2000.
But I must agree with you that some apartments are old. I went door to door on apartment in the area.
And found mine without agent.
I work in the area and dont want to commute. The area is excellent. Beach cafe. Side walk cafe. Two groceries withib 5 mnt walks. Kids playground.
Neighborhood is certainly multiciltural..
In my building I met different folks : European, american, arabs non uae, asian etc.
The narrow street behind aprtments look like European wanna be .
Side walk resto (arabs, italian, french, japs) as well.
I got both worlds city convinience and parks for family.
Lifestyle wise on par with western world. I lived in US, asian countries and Australia before.
Even my wife n daughters can walk at 12am at night in weekend without being afraid of drunk folks.
Al reem was in my radar. But it is too far and yet to develop fully.

My advice, come down here.. walk around and check on each apartment with the security guard. It will save $$$.. no need to pay for broker which is not as good as what you expect from agent in western world.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

TAM33 said:


> Thanks.. investment worked out in alreem as al rayyana but only on net.. what exactly the is trend here with respect to negotiation of rents. . Is it better to deal with owners or agents?


If your posts made more sense you might get more replies :/


----------



## TAM33 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks dude .. em grateful for thorough input from you.. I ll go around it definetely ..


----------



## TAM33 (Jan 25, 2016)

Racing_Goats said:


> TAM33 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.. investment worked out in alreem as al rayyana but only on net.. what exactly the is trend here with respect to negotiation of rents. . Is it better to deal with owners or agents?
> ...


 Yep I happen to make lot of typo errors in the reply you quoted.. I actually intended to get comparison of al reem n al rayyana if somebody can do it.. thanks for your point though:blush:


----------

